# Happy birthday Mark!!



## fpnmf (Nov 18, 2011)

Today is MBalli3011 birthday..

From yer pal in North Fl!!

  Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/84065/happy-birthday-mballi3011


----------



## boykjo (Nov 18, 2011)

Have a good one mark.............................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mark!!!

Here's some Ribs for your B'day:







Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday....How many this make?...JJ


----------



## dewetha (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## venture (Nov 18, 2011)

3011?  I had no idea he was that old?

Happy Birthday to a great guy!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 18, 2011)

,Mark. Hope it's a good one with all you wanted and more.\

Stan and Trish    aka    oldschool


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2011)

Mark... so you are another year wiser..... and what everyone else said.... Dave


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mark


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 18, 2011)

Well Thanks alot guys and girls for the birthday wishes. I'm having fun running around New York City and just ate at Hill Country BBQ in the east village. Let me tell you they had THE best beef and spare ribs that I have ever eaten. Yes I said it "The Best" that I have eaten. We are just running around from restaurant to restaurant. Next up is The Meatball Factory then it's M Wells to finish off the Birthday Feast. So thanks again.


----------



## desertlites (Nov 18, 2011)

Happy B-day Buddy, hope you enjoy it up there in the Big city. Just don't try there Salsa.


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy birthday


----------



## erain (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy BDay Mark! hope ya have a great day!!!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Man!!! Heres To Ya!!!  ~  \_/ ~  CLINK!!  NAAHH!!! Lets Make It A Double!! 

~\_/ \_/ ~ You've Earned It!! CLINK...GULP.....AAAAHHHH!!!!

SOB


----------



## jjwdiver (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mark - I hope you are enjoying the weekend!

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy birthday Mark! Have a great weekend!


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ya Old Fart. Take the day off and have some fun.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 19, 2011)

Have a great day my friend.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mark, and from the sound of it, it is turning out to be a really good one.


----------

